# moving to Ibiza



## Bea Verity (May 1, 2011)

Hi. New member saying hello.
Hoping to live in Ibiza with my husband Barry


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bea Verity said:


> Hi. New member saying hello.
> Hoping to live in Ibiza with my husband Barry


Hi & welcome

I've moved you to 'Spain' 

have a good read & if you have any questions ask away


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, 
I lived in ibiza for 20 traes prior to living On mainland. Which is where i am now. 
Ibiza is beautiful, tho very expensive! Very seasonal! great If you have pots of money, or for retirement.. gets a bits boring after being there for a long period as you will have been there & done all there is to do.


----------

